

NPM is down - robinduckett

The NPM Registry is down.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;isaacs.iriscouch.com&#x2F;registry&#x2F;
======
dbond
Not completely down, very slow today though.

~~~
robinduckett
the couchdb at iriscouch went down completely for me.

